# Help needed with a project.



## clearcaseman (Jun 22, 2014)

I am still out of work from a back injury so my funds are limited. what I have are detailed drawings for a metal terminator arm. I am looking for someone to help me build this. I don't have much money I can throw at this but what I can do is I will get enough material for whom ever will help me to build them one as well. I can do the pretty pretty work where the parts need to be polished up etc and assembled. I just don't have the money for machine time that is required. if anyone is interested in this project please let me know. my email is unclebuthole@gmail.com or bill@casemodman.com. the gmail one goes directly to my phone.


Thanks for looking
Bill


----------



## RandyM (Jun 23, 2014)

OK, I'll ask. What's a terminator arm?


----------



## chips&more (Jun 23, 2014)

It’s an appendage from a futuristic robot.


----------



## churchjw (Jun 23, 2014)

Do you have some pictures or drawings of what you are looking to build?  And what will be the end use for it?

Jeff


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 24, 2014)

it is the arm from the robot in the movie terminator. I have wanted to build this since the mid 80's when I saw this movie. there are a lot of cheapo models out there or resin models. but I want to make one out of stainless just like the original prop was. I just secured detailed drawings of each part of the arm. so an articulated one can be made.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 24, 2014)

That would be a nice workholding tool :biggrin:
Which type of linear actuators do you plan to use?


----------



## RandyM (Jun 24, 2014)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

And I was thinking it was some special tool I hadn't heard of.

Silly me.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 24, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> That would be a nice workholding tool :biggrin:
> Which type of linear actuators do you plan to use?



This wont use any actuators.  it isn't that high tech. it would be cool if it was though.  the joints are all posable .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 24, 2014)

JUST A POSABLE PUPPET.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 24, 2014)

RandyM said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> And I was thinking it was some special tool I hadn't heard of.
> 
> Silly me.



If you add linear actuators you can convert it into a CNC screwdriver (or can opener). :biggrin:


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 24, 2014)

It looks cool. But I would assume it would take a good chunk of time. Unless alot of them pieces are just copy and paste even with a cnc your looking at a ton of hours. Might be better to sign up at a tech school and make it your project


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 24, 2014)

ya its gonna be a good bit of work. many parts are just simple parts rods plates etc. the finger joints get complicated. I understand this is a favor like asking your brother for a pint of blood and when he gets stuck with the needle they take 3 while they are there. much of this is rod that neds to be turned on the ends and threaded etc. there are complicated parts but it looks like it is more than it is (I hope). ill post one of the drawings I have later to look at.





chuckorlando said:


> It looks cool. But I would assume it would take a good chunk of time. Unless alot of them pieces are just copy and paste even with a cnc your looking at a ton of hours. Might be better to sign up at a tech school and make it your project


----------



## chips&more (Jun 24, 2014)

I have planner and estimator fabricating experience. Very sorry, but you are asking for more than just blood and you want it in stainless too! It’s not a bit of work, it’s a mega project, especially for a solo machinist and it’s not a project that every chip maker can tackle either. Please understand, I’m not trying to derail your dream in owning a T arm, heavens no.  But maybe try a different direction in accomplishing your dream…Good Luck.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 25, 2014)

agreed it is a big project. i also have 20+ years in sign fabrication. this is a project that is going to appeal to another terminator lover who also wants to build themselves the arm too. Ill get the materials and i have already secured the drawings. im not asking someone to just do this for me out of the goodness of their heart. I am hoping someone will want to make this for themselves and its not that much more to make 2 of each part as to just make one of each part.

the first drawing is from a model used in the films.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jun 25, 2014)

Well I hope you find someone cause I would enjoy watching it be done.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, someone had made it at first, for the movie.
I think a piece like this one could find collectors paying good money for it, if the quality is above the average plastic prop, so it wouldn't be bad to make it with CNC, to make replicas when requested.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 25, 2014)

When I got these drawing I had to promise not to sell these. or I would have gone to a machine shop and get them to make them and just mark it up enough to get mine in there.


----------



## melsdad (Jun 29, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> If you add linear actuators you can convert it into a CNC screwdriver (or can opener).


Or beer can crusher...lol


----------

